# Can't change signature / profile



## J.R. (Jan 27, 2013)

Guys ... how many posts till one can change their signature / profile. I am upto 73 posts (I think) and I am not getting any option to make a change in the signature / profile at the moment.

Any suggestions?


----------



## candyman (Jan 27, 2013)

I think it is currently under maintenance. Check for it later today or tomorrow


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 27, 2013)

It should work now. There was a mixup of allowed permissions.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 7, 2013)

I too am having trouble changing my signature. Is it still under maintenance?


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 7, 2013)

R1-7D said:


> I too am having trouble changing my signature. Is it still under maintenance?



There was a error in permissions for those with a AE-1 ranking that happened when it was added. Its fixed now.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## DocMo (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey All,

Fairly new to these boards (but not to boards in general). I can't seem to figure out exactly where to change the signature. I've scoured the profile area and just can't seem to find where I can change my personal info and signature. Am I missing something? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't change my signature either.


----------



## DocMo (Feb 13, 2013)

I wasn't able to change my signature (see a few posts ago). However, when I created a new topic, shortly thereafter, the link to change my signature was active in my Profile. 

Not sure if there is a relationship, but that's the only thing that I did and the signature option "appeared".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2013)

DocMo said:


> I wasn't able to change my signature (see a few posts ago). However, when I created a new topic, shortly thereafter, the link to change my signature was active in my Profile.
> 
> Not sure if there is a relationship, but that's the only thing that I did and the signature option "appeared".


Read the sticky post called signatures under site info.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 8, 2013)

I have the same problem. Can't update my signature, user name, profile at all, haven't been able to for a month. AE-1 ranking.


----------

